# ACACIA RATS



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful little tree rats. If you are interested mail me as i have some for sale. Collection only from the north east of england - nr. middlesbrough.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

cool looking rats


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow...theyre different. Never heard of them before....but don't have enough room for any different types of rats.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool, they look different, they look more lie field mice then rats, great pic


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

cute little thing but does look morre liike a mouse.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

They are sometimes listed as Black tail tree mouse or rat whichever you please.


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG they are so cute!! Sady we live down south, but they are gorgeous!!  :flrt:


----------

